

Github's "cloud" - zengr
http://cloud.github.com/

======
DTrejo
They hotlink to that cloud image, oh noes.

~~~
pohl
They're storing the image off in the...

~~~
zengr
cloud!

------
frisco
Is this a "real" subdomain or a userpage? Oddly, the user "cloud" doesn't seem
to have a cloud.github.com repository.

~~~
zengr
Looks like they have a CDN or something hosted under this sub-domain:
<http://cloud.github.com/downloads/shoes/shoes/nks.pdf>

~~~
steveklabnik
Haha, thanks for linking to Nobody Knows Shoes.

Yeah, it's a CDN. I uploaded that file on the downloads page[1] and that's
what it resolves to.

1: <https://github.com/shoes/shoes/downloads>

------
kmfrk
"cloud-5"? Should have been "cloud-9".

------
dsl
This is Github's subdomain pointing to Amazon CloudFront. No news here, move
along.

------
Inetgate
It's funny.

